# Am 10.03.07 Session in Berlin,12 Uhr am Alexanderplatz



## crazymonkey (19. April 2003)

hallo an alle aus berlin!

ich habe eigentlich keine ahnung wer so alles in berlin fährt, aber vielleicht findet sich ja mal jemand! also der indoor trial (trialstyle)hat ja so einige trialer zum vorschein gebracht, aber wo sind sie jetzt (@angelo )??

also ran an den speck


----------



## elhefe (19. April 2003)

Hier ist einer, eigentlich aus Potsdam.

Also aus Berlin kenne ich zwei größere Trialerfraktionen (je drei bis sechs Mann), die einen (mit Heiko) waren wohl an der Organistion des Trialstyle Events beteiligt, die anderen waren halt auch immer am Start. Eine Kontaktaufnahme ist jederzeit möglich.

Wenn in Berlin was geht, bin (sind) ich (wir) dabei.

Bis denne... Tilo

P.S. Angelo gibt es natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (19. April 2003)

ich will auch wieder nach berlin zum trialn-letztes mal sind mir fast die finger abgefallen vor kälte-aber jetzt wo's wieder warm ist!

wir müssen echt mal nen termin machen!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (19. April 2003)

Ich hab einen Termin, der 3.6 oder 2.6! Da ist in Berlin AFI Konzert und da bin ich da, wir fahren früh los und nehmen die Bikes mit! Da kömmer ganzen Tag fahren und abend bin ich dann bei Konzert! N Kumpel is da auch noch mit da der Trialt, der Hüngi, manche kennen ihn!


----------



## killaking-flow (19. April 2003)

in berlin macht das fahrn erst  abends/nachts spaß!!!

abends kann man schön am zoo chilln oda am ptosdammer platz trialn / street fahrn)


----------



## Angelo Berlin (22. April 2003)

Hey Bernhard (crazy Monkey) von Heiko etc. hab ich die Nummern, kein Problem!


----------



## zoowaerter (19. Februar 2007)

Hi an alle Berliner,

habe mal einen alten Thread rausgekramt und wollte EUCH alle animieren, möglichst bald eine Frühlingssession (etwas früh, aber nötig) möglich zu machen. Lasst uns alle mal in den nächsten Wochen fahren. Vorschläge? Termine? Usw.? Wer hat Lust? Bis demnächst.

Fabian


----------



## Eisbein (19. Februar 2007)

was war das mit diesem event warum habe ich da nichts von erfahren oder war das vor meiner zeit? Jo im sommer bekommen wir berliner wieder ordentlich besuch von auswärts, also min. der Felix M. und der Isah sind am start ich hoffe Fleix kriegt nochn paar leuts animiert. ansonsten würde ich auch mal sagen das wir und auf nen termin einigen sollten. Z.B.: 1. März wochenende. datum hab ich grade nicht. aber macht mal vorschläge. das war letztes jahr sehr geil.


----------



## Berlin-Bikers (19. Februar 2007)

Coole Sache wir sind auch dabei.Sind 3 bis 5 Leute aus Pankow.
Sagt mal nen Datum...


----------



## Eisbein (19. Februar 2007)

3.3. und 4.3.
wie siehts mit den leuten aus dresden aus, seit ihr dabei? ich hoffe ich kann bis dahin noch was zum bremsen auftreiben die coustpads für die V sind ja leider nicht lieferbar.


----------



## zoowaerter (20. Februar 2007)

geht bei mir nicht. entweder davor oder später!!! 1.3. wär doch nett; auch wenn es in der Woche ist. oder 9.3./10.3. also wie sieht es aus?

fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (20. Februar 2007)

wenn dann am we, also das wochenende drauf ist auch okay. 
dann kann ich noch ein bisschen trainierern damit ich mich nicht blamier  

edit: ich seh grade das an dem wochenende auch NDM in bremen ist, wollen wir das wirklich machen, da kommen sicher einige gute nette leute nicht.


----------



## tinitram (20. Februar 2007)

Bitte nur an einem Wochenende! Für alles andere bin ich teilweise flexibel 

Wenn so Viele am 03./04. zur NDM fahren, dann sollten wir einfach den 9./10. März einplanen.


----------



## Eisbein (20. Februar 2007)

nein die NDM ist am 10.3. 11.3.


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (21. Februar 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> 3.3. und 4.3.
> wie siehts mit den leuten aus dresden aus, seit ihr dabei?



ALDA..... hab ich hier SESSION gehört...??    
ich werf hier erstmal ein jawoll in den fred! also wenn hier so viele star-trialer auffahren.... (bernhard"B-HARD" & konrad"theschranzer")   
denke ich doch das wir da was arrangieren können.
zerbrecht euch mal weiter eure köppe wegen nem termin und ich werde diesen fred hier unauffällig weiter verfolgen..........!


----------



## konrad (21. Februar 2007)

@axel:hast mal auf das datum von fred geschaut? 

ich wäre aber auch nicht abgeneigt,mal wieder in berlin in berlin zu fahren.ich würde mich dann ggf. der DD-crew anschließen


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (21. Februar 2007)

Kameraden Kameräder und Klappfahrräder.....

Ich hab diesen Samstag meine Prüfungen hinter mir und die woche drauf ist mein Rad denke wieder komplett!!! Also alles was in 2 wochen ist passt mir!!

@ALEX....es muss auf jeden fall mal wieder ne Session mit unserem dünnen gequatsche geben!!! Ich hab ja jetzt freie kapazitäten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (21. Februar 2007)

man das wird ja wieder geil, freu mich schon. hoffe nur wtter stimmt. und ich hab bis dahin endlich meine beläge.


----------



## Trialmaniax (21. Februar 2007)

wenns datum passt bin ich dabei


----------



## Eisbein (21. Februar 2007)

also wenn keiner zur NDM will dann nehmne wir am besten das WE. also 10.3. 11.3.


----------



## zoowaerter (22. Februar 2007)

jup. bin dabei!


----------



## 2ndUser (22. Februar 2007)

hi leute, 

hört sich nicht schlecht an, wenn die nicht alle schon bescheid wissen könnt ich auch nen paar trialern bescheid sagen. 
am 10/11.03.07 hätt ich auch zeit. 
müsste man noch nen treffpungt ausmachen wenn alle können.

mfg 2ndUser


----------



## Eisbein (22. Februar 2007)

na alex wie immer. so um 12uhr?
müssen uns nur einigwerden wo wir hin fahren.


----------



## zoowaerter (22. Februar 2007)

alex ist gut. vielleicht schon etwas früher, da es eben noch nicht sommer ist und so um 17h dunkel wird. ich schlag mal vor: kleistpark, schöneberg. 
sagt doch mal eure ideen.

fabian


----------



## Eisbein (22. Februar 2007)

wäre ne idee, aber platz der vereinten und F-Hain ist im winter auch ganz geil weil kein wasser drin ist. 
wie sähe es vom fahren her aus zum viktoriapark, soll wol auch ganz gut sein. aber wenn wir mobil sind dann könnten wir zu not auch die u-bahn nhemen und so alles mit nehmen,

vll. dann doch so um 11Uhr, wann kommt ihr aus dresden an? konrad kommst du auch mit der bahn oder biste mit auto?


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (22. Februar 2007)

Ein wunderbares Vorhaben...

ich bin auf jeden Fall auch mit dabei.


Ach Fabian, es wird langsam Zeit, das es wärmer wird. Die Hallenbeleuchtung hat dein Lichtempfinden schon total geschädigt.  
Die Tage werden mittlerweile wieder länger. Schon heute ist die Sonne 17.29 Uhr unter gegangen.
Am 10. März ist es dann 17.58 Uhr.
http://www.sonnenuntergang.de/home/


----------



## zoowaerter (22. Februar 2007)

du hast ja auch immer so einen mondhelm auf. siehe avatar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (23. Februar 2007)

@eisbein:hängt von den robi und alex ab.ich denk mal,dass die mit dem zug kommen...


----------



## Berliner Team T (23. Februar 2007)

Yo ihr Blasen 
will mal och wat sagen
Ich bin Dabei dabei honigmond oder so ^^ 

Also ich denk mal der phil und nochn paar von mir werden auch mit machen!!
Endlich mal wieder den Schranzer King Konrad sehen haha  
würd bestimmt lustig!


----------



## 2ndUser (25. Februar 2007)

wie siehts denn eigentlich mit spots aus?
eventuell hat jemand schon ne idee wos langgehen soll.
und was machen wa wenns regnet?

auf jeden fall werd ich mitfahren wenn ich nicht gerade arbeiten muss

mfg 2ndUser


----------



## zoowaerter (25. Februar 2007)

2ndUser schrieb:


> wie siehts denn eigentlich mit spots aus?
> eventuell hat jemand schon ne idee wos langgehen soll.
> und was machen wa wenns regnet?



vorschlag: alex start, weil ihn jeder kennt. spots: kleistpark, schöneberg.
viktoriapark und kreuzberg im allgemeinen wär auch nett. 

wieviele wären wir denn jetzt überhaupt - so übern daumen? 
wieviele davon sind aus berlin - wer kommt von draußen rein?

voller vorfreude aufn trial


----------



## zoowaerter (25. Februar 2007)

hab noch was vergessen!
wenns regnet, inne halle beim lars. wird eng, aber gemütlich!

fabian


----------



## Eisbein (25. Februar 2007)

also ich geh mal nicht davon aus das es regnet. aber kleistpark ist immer gut.  aber vom alex zum kleistpark, bitte nicht fahren, und u-bahn naja


----------



## Eisbein (26. Februar 2007)

warum jetzt 12uhr, ich bin der meinung das ist bissel spät also ich sage mal so 11uhr am platzt der vereinten für die die es wissen, und die es nicht wissen so ab 10.30Uhr am alex (brunnen). Dann würde ich vorschlagen fahren wir am platz der vereinten und dann mal schauen. mein Vorschlag wäre es mit der u-bahn zum kleistpark zu fahren. 

So alle damit einnverstanden, gibs andere vorschläge?


----------



## 2ndUser (27. Februar 2007)

also ich bin dabei


----------



## 2ndUser (27. Februar 2007)

10:30 am brunnen oder 11:00 platz der verinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (27. Februar 2007)

so also ich werde den turisten führer spielen, heist ich bin ab 10.30 am alex, vll. auch schon früher. auf wie viele muss ich da so warten?


----------



## zoowaerter (27. Februar 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> so also ich werde den turisten führer spielen, heist ich bin ab 10.30 am alex,



brauchst du hilfe?


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (27. Februar 2007)

zoowaerter schrieb:


> brauchst du hilfe?


 genau das dachte ich auch  .


Zurück zum Thema: 

Wir können ja nach diesen Riesenklumpen am Platz der Vereinten auch noch zum Volkspark Friedrichshain. 
Der Bachlauf war zumindest bei den letzten Sessions sehr beliebt. 



Luke


----------



## HeavyMetal (27. Februar 2007)

also, falls es keine unwetterwarnung gibt, is die chemnitzer truppe ca. um 11 am ALEX


----------



## bertieeee (27. Februar 2007)

yeah die chemnitzer kommen auch da freut sich ja onkel bertie sehr, also wir sind auch zu 4 vor ort


----------



## Eisbein (27. Februar 2007)

ja wenn ihr so fragt, ich schaffs sicherlich auch alleine, aber freu mich auf unterstüzung. 
Damn muss ich ja noch früher kommen damit ich ungestöhrt trainieren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2ndUser (28. Februar 2007)

ich muss leider arbeiten...


----------



## isah (28. Februar 2007)

Jungs ich bin so neidisch.. August bin ich wieder nen Monat in Berlin, da muesst ihr das wiederhohlen... mindestens 2-3x


----------



## Trialmaniax (28. Februar 2007)

Das is ne gute Zeit. sagt das Früh genug, das ich Urlaub nehmen kann.


----------



## Eisbein (28. Februar 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Jungs ich bin so neidisch.. August bin ich wieder nen Monat in Berlin, da muesst ihr das wiederhohlen... mindestens 2-3x



darauf freu ich mich noch zehnmal mehr als auf die kommende session.


----------



## panzerfahrer (28. Februar 2007)

wann den nun genau
sieht ja keiner mehr durch


----------



## Eisbein (28. Februar 2007)

immer noch am 10.3.2007 um 11uhr am Platz der Vereinten Nationen oder 10.30uhr am alex (hinten am brunnen)


----------



## Xmut Zadar (28. Februar 2007)

Also ich bin da (10.03.) am südöstlichen Ende unseres Landes. Aber ihr werdet auch so Spaß haben


----------



## andre35i (3. März 2007)

hallo leute 
also wen alles gut geht komme ich auch noch mit 4 leute wen nicht komme ich alleine


----------



## Freestyle Trial (4. März 2007)

ICH BIN AUCH DABEI.weiß aber nicht mit welchem bike


----------



## konrad (4. März 2007)

am besten nimmst du dein trialbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freestyle Trial (4. März 2007)

würd ja gern hab aber keins mehr muss mir erst nen neues besorgen


----------



## konrad (4. März 2007)

hast ja noch ne woche zeit!bestell dir doch eins beim öhler,der soll sehr recht schnell mit dem versand sein


----------



## Freestyle Trial (4. März 2007)

wo denn ???


----------



## konrad (4. März 2007)

insider


----------



## bertieeee (5. März 2007)

kannst gerne mein bt 6.0 haben flou yellow


----------



## trail-kob (8. März 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Jungs ich bin so neidisch.. August bin ich wieder nen Monat in Berlin, da muesst ihr das wiederhohlen... mindestens 2-3x



Keine Sorge Martin, das machen wir auch... so wie letztes Jahr im schönen Spandau an der Wasserstadt...

oder wir fahren nach Rostock an die Hafenmauern große Steine springen  in Natural bist ja langsam fit ^^


Wollte sagen das ich auch kommen werde und ein wenig Fotokrempel mit mir zuppeln werde...


----------



## Eisbein (8. März 2007)

wetter
so das mal die wetter prognose, evtl. leichte schauer aber da wir ja alle felxen macht das ja kein problem. 
schön jake das du mit foto zeugs dabei bist.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. März 2007)

Aus Chemnitz kommen 7 mann   Wir sind dann mit den DDlern um 11Uhr am Alex


----------



## bertieeee (9. März 2007)

die cottbuser sind dann auch gegen 11 am alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (9. März 2007)

aus dresden kommen 4 leuts und noch fabi aus riesa...


----------



## Eisbein (9. März 2007)

hey hatte wir nicht gesagt 11uhr platz der vereinten , man so aufmerksam lest ihr, das ist ja wie in der schule wenn jem. nen vortrag hält. 

okay ich werde dann wohl noch warten bis ihr da seit un dann gehts zum platz der vereinten. 
das wird riesig


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hey hatte wir nicht gesagt 11uhr platz der vereinten , man so aufmerksam lest ihr, das ist ja wie in der schule wenn jem. nen vortrag hält.
> 
> okay ich werde dann wohl noch warten bis ihr da seit un dann gehts zum platz der vereinten.
> das wird riesig



Jo man, aber mal ne Frage. Wann stehst du früh auf ? Also wir aus Chemnitz müssen um 5 Uhr raus damit wir 10:49 bei euch am Bahnhof ankommen und wegen der halben Stunde steh ich net noch früher auf


----------



## TRAILER (9. März 2007)

wo denn nu?
kann das noch mal jemand bestätigen.


----------



## konrad (9. März 2007)

entweder bis 11-11.15uhr am alex,ansonsten danach am pltz d. vereinten nationen...is doch ganz einfach...


----------



## Eisbein (9. März 2007)

okay ja konrad hat mir auch grade gesagt das ihr so früh hoch müsst. ja tut mir leid. dachte nicht das ihr so früh raus müsst, achja ich kann wenn ich will so um 10 uhr aufstehen damit ich in ruhe und pünktlich mit euch an komme, werde aber schon ab 10.30 aufm alex sein, oder noch früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (9. März 2007)

Hoffentlich kommen wir morgen gut durch die Stadt. 

Morgen Abend ist ist eine Solidemo, wegen der Jugendhausgeschichte in Kopenhagen. 
Schon heute sind in Friedrichshain recht viele Linke und auch Autonome unterwegs. Und die Polizei ist mindestens genauso stark vertreten. 
Bin vorhin ganz nett nach meinem Ausweis gefragt worden, obwohl ich mit meinem Rad unterwegs war und damit eigentlich nicht ins Raster passe.  
Die dachten bestimmt, daß man dieses komische Fahrrad ohne Sitz auch als Waffe benutzen könnte.


Denne, der Luke.


----------



## Eisbein (9. März 2007)

ich will jja nicht die laune vermiesen aber es regnet schon seit 19.30 in der haupstadt. also zum in Marzahn/Biesdorf, aber für morgen war trocknes wetter angesagt.


----------



## Fabi (10. März 2007)

Das sind wir schon gewohnt.
Bei der letzten Berlin-Session hat es doch auch den ganzen Tag geregnet. Es würde mich nicht überraschen, wenn es dieses Mal wieder so wird. Und in Chemnitz scheint die Sonne.


----------



## Eisbein (10. März 2007)

wow war das das geil 30 trialer auf einem haufen ist der hammer, und das wetter, T-shirt fahren  und nen paar sachen sind ja acuh kaputt gegangen ( luke schade um den rahmen) 
ich hoffe es kommen noch bilder von der gabel. alles kla dann bin ich ja schon mal auf die fotos gespannt.


----------



## Freestyle Trial (10. März 2007)

Mal ein/zwei Spontanbilder von Heute.


----------



## Freestyle Trial (10. März 2007)

mal für nen Eindruck von der HÖhe


----------



## Freestyle Trial (10. März 2007)

nochma nen kleinen Überblick über die Anzahl der Leute


----------



## konrad (11. März 2007)

Mehr Foddos!


----------



## Berlin-Bikers (11. März 2007)

Bilder....wir brauchn Bilder!!! =)


----------



## Eisbein (11. März 2007)

hab 1 clip mal hoch geladen das fand ich so krass. 
2.wmv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (11. März 2007)

ja das war krass, deswegen hat ichs ja auch gefilmt. 

hab ja auch manche gefilmt dies garnicht mitbekommen haben, aber du hast ja die cam+band nico  sind nen paar gute sachen dabei? 

aber hat spass gemacht

achso, irgendwie geht dein link nich, deswegen hier nochma die url:

http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/Eisbein


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (11. März 2007)

kommt,mehr bilder un shortclips oda ganze movies bitte,ham do gestern locker 10 mann gefilmt un fotografiert^^


----------



## Eisbein (11. März 2007)

jo ich bin am arbeiten, 
@ marcus ja es sind gute sachen dabei, aber alles habsch mir auch noch nicht angeschaut.


----------



## Eisbein (11. März 2007)

http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/Eisbein  runderum.wmv sidehop.wmv

so mehr mach ich jetzt nimmer.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (11. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/Eisbein  runderum.wmv sidehop.wmv
> 
> so mehr mach ich jetzt nimmer.



bin ich der einzige,der die vids ne finden kann?


----------



## Eisbein (11. März 2007)

ich kann sie auch nicht sehen aber feliux hat sie gesehen und da das bei mir immer ein wenig länger dauert hab ich sie mal gepostet. öhm demnächst noch nach bachlauf.wmv auschau halten


----------



## AxLpAc (11. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich kann sie auch nicht sehen aber feliux hat sie gesehen und da das bei mir immer ein wenig länger dauert hab ich sie mal gepostet...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (11. März 2007)

sin die vids nu scho hochgeladen oda ne?


----------



## Icke84 (11. März 2007)

ja sidehop und rundrum kann man jetzt laden, hat jedenfalls bei mir geklappt.

rundrum war ja eigentlich gedacht als kurzer zeitraffer fürs intro 
@eisbein, gibst ja schon alles an material raus was eigentlich in den zusammenschnitt soll *tztz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (11. März 2007)

ja die sind schon um 22uhr sind die hoch geladen. beim total cmd. steht auch das die oben sind, und wie gesagt felix hat die schon gesehen. ist schon komisch.

und marcus, du weist ja garnicht was ich noch alles hier habe, hab das selber noch garnicht alles gesehen.


----------



## tinitram (12. März 2007)

leider war mein Akku nach 6 Bildern schon leer... !"$§&%$()(/

nun ja - hier gibts 4 Bilder
http://tinitram.ti.funpic.de/trial110307/index.html


----------



## trail-kob (12. März 2007)

trail-kob schrieb:


> Eine kleine Huldigung an alle die am Samstag es nach Berlin geschafft hatten und dem wohl wirklich größten Treffen in Berlin beifrohnten...
> 
> wir waren schon wirklich verdammt viele, so dass wir uns schon beinahe auf die Nachbarspedalen traten
> 
> hier ein paar Vorschaubilder von meiner Ausbeute am Platz der Vereinten Nationen...





ein bisschen Umsicht für den New Pic Thread ... und ihr werdet belohnt...


----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2007)

ham jetzt alle die videos gesehen?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (12. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ham jetzt alle die videos gesehen?



ich hab sie gesehen.


----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (12. März 2007)

mehr bilder un vids bitte...die ganzen fotografen werden die etlichen bilder ja sicher net gemacht haben um sie sich daheim in nem fotoalbum anzuschauen...


----------



## AxLpAc (12. März 2007)

jop, bin auch schon gespannt was für fette impressionen entstanden sind!!!


----------



## Knipser (13. März 2007)

für die bild-hungrigen!!!
das video kommt noch - soll ja geil werden!!!


----------



## trialsrider (13. März 2007)

Mensch das scheint ja echt ne geile Session gewesen zu sein!...
Und ne Menge Leute die echt was drauf haben konnte man in dem Video sehen!...echt geil! Hab eigentlich nur Eisbein, Konrad und den Supertrialer aus Chemnitz erkannt...wer war denn der Herr auf dem Adamant mit den gelben Felgen??   Sehr geile Action aufjedenfall!


----------



## AxLpAc (13. März 2007)

Knipser schrieb:


> für die bild-hungrigen!!!
> das video kommt noch - soll ja geil werden!!!



lad die mal bitte noch groß hoch - wär n träumchen! danke


----------



## Icke84 (13. März 2007)

@knipser, sind das bilder ausm video? wenn ja, mit welchen programmen schneidest du so? und warst du der mit der cam mit weitwinkelaufsatz?

ich war der der imma mit der cam aufn stativ rumgelatscht is


----------



## Eisbein (13. März 2007)

und ich bin der der mitm fahrrad rum gefahren ist


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (13. März 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Mensch das scheint ja echt ne geile Session gewesen zu sein!...
> Und ne Menge Leute die echt was drauf haben konnte man in dem Video sehen!...echt geil! Hab eigentlich nur Eisbein, Konrad und den Supertrialer aus Chemnitz erkannt...wer war denn der Herr auf dem Adamant mit den gelben Felgen??   Sehr geile Action aufjedenfall!



einer is der bertieeee ausm forum,welcher der größere der beiden is un der andere der jackson ausm forum.aso der eine auf dem pic da oben un mit dem vid von dem monstertipper war in dem fall der jackson aus chemz un der mit dem vid von den dicken sidehops der berti.


----------



## AxLpAc (14. März 2007)

kann mir mal bitte einer wenigstens einen Grund nennen, warum uns die Unmenge an Bildern vorenthalten wird, die am Samstag gemacht wurden?

wär echt ne feine Sache!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (14. März 2007)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> kann mir mal bitte einer wenigstens einen Grund nennen, warum uns die Unmenge an Bildern vorenthalten wird, die am Samstag gemacht wurden?
> 
> wär echt ne feine Sache!



wollt i a scho fragen!es haben ca 4000 leute gefilmt un schätzungsweise 5000000 mann fotografiert un ich hab bis jez 4 shortclips un 7 bilder oda so gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (14. März 2007)

also video kann ich euch sagen das dauert noch 2 wochen, weil der jenige der die schneidet grade wenig zeit hat. oder etwa nicht marcus


----------



## AxLpAc (14. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> also video kann ich euch sagen das dauert noch 2 wochen, weil der jenige der die schneidet grade wenig zeit hat. oder etwa nicht marcus



nach dem vid drängelt noch keiner! is klar, dass das ne weile dauert!


----------



## HeavyMetal (14. März 2007)

BILDER !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eisbein (14. März 2007)

ja, bilder, mensch jake so schlecht können die ja nicht sein das du ewig bearbeiten musst.


----------



## AxLpAc (16. März 2007)

man nehme einen handelsüblichen pc







anschließend die digicam






und das entsprechende kabel






alles dreies kombiniert = bilder der session auf dem pc!

was fehlt noch??? richtig - inet!






so, nun noch die bilder uppen und den link im entsprechenden thread nicht vergessen - TADA!!

  so einfach ist das?!?!


----------



## isah (16. März 2007)

Das der Jake kein Point-and-Shoot Fotograf ist sollten wir mit der Weile Begriffen haben - lasst ihm doch ein bisschen Zeit, wenn er sie 'perfekt' haben will.

martin


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. März 2007)

bilder,vids etc. nich vergessen!


----------



## trail-kob (20. März 2007)

öhm danke für die Anleitung heut abend werd ich alles machen.

Ohne die Anleitung, OMG, ich glaub ich würd heut noch den Filmversuchen heraus zuziehen mit einem Filmccatcher... aber das es mit dieser Steckerangeschnur gehen soll.... DOUGH! hätt ich ja acuh mal selber drauf kommen können ^^

Nur was das letzte Bild darstellt habe ich leider keine Ahnung, so etwas habe ich nicht


----------



## tony m (20. März 2007)

Hoffentlich wird das Video von dieser Session schneller "sichtbar" als das was in Deiner Signatur angepriesen wird.
Auf der anderen Seite bringt es auch nix zu maulen. Jeder hatte die Möglichkeit zu filmen oder nen Freund mitzunehmen der filmt. Selbst ist der Mann. Es gibt sowieso zu wenig Videos/macher aus deutschen Landen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (20. März 2007)

klar hätte man auch selbst knippsen können, is ja auch ne böse gemeint, nur es ham ja echt sehr viele fotos gemacht und es is ja auch ne so schwer die bilder ins netz zu tun! klar wenn man an sich selbst den anspruch hegt noch jedes bild perfekt zu bearbeiten, dann dauert das auch aber die frage is, ob das überhaupt im interesse der breiten trialer masse liegt! Ham halt nur sicher viele angst dass das im sande verläuft oder die bilder erst nach paar monaten kommen, wenn man schon jeden bezug zur session verloren hat... also lasst euch keinen stress machen aber übertreibts auch nich mit dem aufwand...


----------



## HeavyMetal (21. März 2007)

"öhm danke für die Anleitung heut abend werd ich alles machen."


----------



## trail-kob (22. März 2007)

ja mensch was kann ich dafür wenn ich arbeiten muss... ! ich bekomme nunmal nur geld für das was ich erledigt habe, .... nicht aufregeen.... hab nochn lustiges Bild mit dir HeavyMetal


----------



## HeavyMetal (22. März 2007)

ja ne, also dass du dafür deinen job hinwirfst, wolln mer ja auch nich!


----------



## bertieeee (22. März 2007)

also ich finds ja auch sehr schade das das mit den bildern wie bei jeder session nich klappt aber warum soll sich da auch was ändern p.s ich nehm einfach nächstes mal mein eigenen fotograph mit und gut is.


----------



## AxLpAc (24. März 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (27. März 2007)




----------



## Fabi (27. März 2007)

Es wird nie Bilder geben!
Niemals!


----------



## HeavyMetal (28. März 2007)

ich verstehs einfach nich, das video sollte vor 2 wochen in 2 wochen ferig sein...bilder sollten vor 2 wochen an jenem abend hochgeladen werden...
is ja klar dass man auch andere sachen zu tun hat, aber sooo viel aufwand is es ja auch nich mal 50 bilder hochzuladen oder mal 10 minuten video zusammenzupappen, mehr erwartet doch auch keiner...


----------



## Eisbein (28. März 2007)

sorry das mitm video, wird wirklich noch gemacht, ich habe nächte woche ferien dann setz ich mich ran.


----------



## HeavyMetal (30. März 2007)

so langsam befürchte ich, dass da jemand die session bilder ausversehen gelöscht hat, und das ne zugeben will!!!


----------



## trail-kob (30. März 2007)

heavy nicht so heavy mehr als lesen schaffe ich kaum noch .... grrrrr !!!


besorg mir lieber nen gescheiten webspace und nen upload wo ich das teil absetzen kann das in meiner sig schlummert...


----------



## wodka o (30. März 2007)

Wie wäre es, wenn du es mal sinnvoll runterrenderst?
700MB ist ja wohl ein bissl arg viel!


----------



## Eisbein (30. März 2007)

trail-kob schrieb:


> heavy nicht so heavy mehr als lesen schaffe ich kaum noch .... grrrrr !!!
> 
> 
> besorg mir lieber nen gescheiten webspace und nen upload wo ich das teil absetzen kann das in meiner sig schlummert...



tv.isg.si macht das,


----------



## HeavyMetal (30. März 2007)

das ding aus deiner sig is mir doch baum, die fahrer in dem video wern schon im ruhestand sein 
will doch nur die bilder von der letzten session, die nu auch schon paar wochen her is...


----------



## planetary1 (30. März 2007)

bernhard lebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (31. März 2007)

sacht mal ihr berliner, was ist denn mit dem fotos von dem typen mit der DSLR (nicht Jake oder martin, ich glaube das war kein trialer, habe im video gesehen der hat mich fotogrphiert)


----------



## HeavyMetal (31. März 2007)

auch wenn hier einige wohl schon resigniert haben, ich werde nicht müde diesen fred immer wieder an die oberste spitze der fredliste zu zerren, in der hoffnung, dass sich irgendeiner der fotogafierenden doch mal erbarmt, uns seine meisterwerke zu präsentieren


----------



## bertieeee (31. März 2007)

du wanderst auf vorlorendem posten


----------



## Berliner Team T (1. April 2007)

planetary1 schrieb:


> bernhard lebt



Wer sagtn das??


----------



## Berlin-Bikers (1. April 2007)

Unser Fotomann hat über 500 Bilder gemacht.
Wäre gur wenn mir eine vom MSC oder so seine Adresse gebn würde und dann schickn wir die DvD`s los und dann könnt ihr die unter euch brennen.


----------



## Eisbein (1. April 2007)

Berlin-Bikers schrieb:


> Unser Fotomann hat über 500 Bilder gemacht.
> Wäre gur wenn mir eine vom MSC oder so seine Adresse gebn würde und dann schickn wir die DvD`s los und dann könnt ihr die unter euch brennen.


kann der gute die nicht zippen und bei rapidshare hochladen, das ist ja nu nicht das problem in der zeit in der sogut wie jeder DSL hat.


----------



## Trialmaniax (2. April 2007)

die idee mit dem brennen is doch kagge. gibt ja och noch andere die das mal sehen möchten...


----------



## Berlin-Bikers (2. April 2007)

DvD wurde heut glaub ich nach Riesa an eine Fabi verschickt...
Weiß nich genau wie groß alles Bilder sind,solln aber schon n paa GB`s sein..
Hmmm naja manchma is komich.


----------



## Eisbein (2. April 2007)

ja was ist jetzt mit den berlinern, bekommen die jetzt keine photos? kann man da nicht mal 100 gute bilder hochladen, so schwer kann das nicht sein....
oder zur not auch alle 500 aber dann komprimiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berlin-Bikers (2. April 2007)

Hab die Bilder selber noch nich...aber We bekomm ich die denk ich mal und dann lad ich die bestn auch hoch und stell die hier rein...Unter uns Berlinern is das ja kein Ding wir sehn uns ja jetz wieder öfter am Bachlauf und da gehn die dann bestimmt rum.


----------



## biker ben (2. April 2007)

mit bachlauf ist der bach im fhain gemeint?
meine freundin macht ihr praktikum atm in berlin und wohnt gleich neben dem fhain und da ist mir dieser bach auch gleich ins auge gestochen.
werde demnächst auch mal wieder nach berlin fahren, nur weiss ich noch nicht ob ich das bike mitnehm, weil doch sehr umständlich ist mit mitfahrgelegenheit...
aber mal sehen.


----------



## Eisbein (2. April 2007)

Berlin-Bikers schrieb:


> Hab die Bilder selber noch nich...aber We bekomm ich die denk ich mal und dann lad ich die bestn auch hoch und stell die hier rein...Unter uns Berlinern is das ja kein Ding wir sehn uns ja jetz wieder öfter am Bachlauf und da gehn die dann bestimmt rum.



ja nu so oft sind wir da auch nicht,...

@ ben ja das ist der richtige


----------



## Eisbein (9. April 2007)

so freunde der sonne für die die gar nicht warten wollen. ich hatte mal versuch was hoch zu laden anscheint ist von dem video rohmaterial schon so 13oMB oben von 330. also wer nicht auf das geschnittene warten mag 
http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/Eisbein session 1st.wmv


----------



## Fabi (13. April 2007)

Danke, Berlin!


----------



## Fabi (13. April 2007)

Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (13. April 2007)

181 MB, knapp 500 Fotos.

http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/burkinafaso

Tut mir bitte den Gefallen und ladet die Datei möglichst bald herunter, weil ich die Datei in spätestens 48h wieder vom Server entfernen werde, weil man mir ansonten den Account löschen wird. Danke.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. April 2007)

Schöne Bilder... gibtn Daumen für die Fotografen


----------



## isah (13. April 2007)

ich lad die besten auf mein flickr account, wenn ich wieder an ner ordentlichen leitung sitze. so lang bitte noch oben lassen.


----------



## isah (14. April 2007)

Hier gibts die Bilder mit Thumbnail Gallery, hoch lebe unbegrenzter Speicher bei Flickr.

http://flickr.com/photos/m_smolka/sets/72157600075207132/


----------



## Icke84 (18. April 2007)

hier mal mein teil der videoaufnahmen von der session.

nächstes mal kann ich ja mal spezieller und auch mit weitwinkel filmen, falls gewünscht.

http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/Icke84

falls ihr keine files seht, einfach mal später probieren.
und wenn es jemand runtergeladen hat, vielleicht kann es ja derjenige auf seinen space hochladen, weil bei mir die files nach nen paar tagen weg sind. weiß nich wieso.


----------

